

Complete List of Incubators and Accelerators (like Y Combinator) - jjhageman
http://launch.is/blog/complete-list-of-incubators-and-accelerators-like-y-combinat.html

======
ChuckFrank
Great list, thanks for the post/link. What would really help would be a deeper
list of comparisons that included information such as Funding structure /
Equity requirements / Submission vs Acceptance, etc. The more information we
can get out there about these Incubators, and Accelerators, the more
competitive they become individually to each other. Also with this type of
information as a baseline, other place looking to exploit similar market
structures will have a better idea of what needed at a minimum. By getting the
information in one place (a 100% solution) and having stand side by side in
comparison, incubators, and their respective 'solutions' that become funded
may just start sprouting up all around the world addressing issues that we may
never have known existed, and have never thought to address. Anyways, it's
just a thought (and it may already exist -- 'incubator comparison chart' is
about chickens & incubator / accelerator comparison chart results in nothing
specific either.)

------
trevelyan
Start-Up Chile is missing. 20,000,000 CLP and meaningful contacts in industry
and government in exchange for no equity is a great deal, possibly the best
one out there.

